# Suche eine Gilde



## PsyChoFreAk (14. November 2006)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen und netten Gilde,
die in Instanzen auf meinem lvl geht und mir bei meinen Quests hilft.
Bin eigentlich regelmäßig on.. wenn ich ein bisschen Unterstützung bekomme
und nicht alleine durch WoW laufen muss. xD

Also bitte meldet euch oder gebt mir Ratschläge welche Gilde(n) 
für mich in Frage kommen.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## zocker40000 (15. November 2006)

komm auf unseren server dann kannste zu uns xD


----------



## Höllenstift2006 (20. November 2006)

PsyChoFreAk schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen und netten Gilde,
> die in Instanzen auf meinem lvl geht und mir bei meinen Quests hilft.
> Bin eigentlich regelmäßig on.. wenn ich ein bisschen Unterstützung bekomme
> und nicht alleine durch WoW laufen muss. xD
> ...




MoinMoin,

meld dich mal bei mir(ingame oder mail) bzw. meiner Gilde! Die suchen immer noch :-))


----------



## Bashilly (21. November 2006)

falls dir dieser Beitrag zusagt, melde dich einfach mal bei mir.


----------

